# DMA Error - CRC ERROR



## sameer795 (Dec 21, 2007)

What is DMA Error - CRC Error when burning cd/dvd?

i get this error as soon as i reach 53% burning and the process fails?? Let me know why it is caused and how do i mess up with it?

Thanks!


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 21, 2007)

also i had recently changed my ide cable and the damage began after that.... 

before that i was unable to read and write any cd/dvd


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 21, 2007)

You didnt by chance change out a 80 wire/40 pin cable for a 40 wire/40 pin IDE cable? Plus go into your control Panel-System-Hardware-Device Manager-under your IDE controllers and make sure its running in UDMA mode.


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 22, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> You didnt by chance change out a 80 wire/40 pin cable for a 40 wire/40 pin IDE cable?



i am unable to understand this!!!





StrangleHold said:


> Plus go into your control Panel-System-Hardware-Device Manager-under your IDE controllers and make sure its running in UDMA mode.



it is running in Ultra DMA Mode 2....
and under Device Properties - "Enable DMA" is checked!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well its a Error detecting code, have you tried burning a little slower?


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 23, 2007)

i usually burn dvds at 4x to 8x!!!  neither more nor less!!


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 23, 2007)

ok.. i checked out for 40wire/40 pin and 80 wire/40 pin cables on internet and what i would say is that this is not the issue with the cable?? 

i have used a 40wire/40 pin cable from the begining and doing the same now!!

can it be some trouble in windows? because my nero failed!!! i reinstalled it but nero wasnt opening...so i checked out to find that it was msxml problem.....i reinstalled msxml!!! nero started but then the current proble arose......
any idea what it can be??


----------



## adarsh (Dec 23, 2007)

Are there scratches on the CD onto which you are burning your data files? CRC error occurs(normally) when incomplete bits are present OR when there are scratches on the CD(when burning). Please look into this. Have you tried using another CD?
Also, I would like to know any changes made by you to Nero or the burning device.


----------



## windowsvista (Dec 23, 2007)

It has happend to me try using windows built in cd burning if you are running windows xp or vista


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 23, 2007)

adarsh said:


> Are there scratches on the CD onto which you are burning your data files? CRC error occurs(normally) when incomplete bits are present OR when there are scratches on the CD(when burning). Please look into this. Have you tried using another CD?
> Also, I would like to know any changes made by you to Nero or the burning device.



how could there possibly be scratches on a new disk?

i have tried thrice and there was no result..!!!! also i havent made any changes in the burner's settings. all i did was reinstalled it!!


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 23, 2007)

windowsvista said:


> It has happend to me try using windows built in cd burning if you are running windows xp or vista



i hope that works!! i have used to burn dvds using the built in burner a few times back and it worked perfectly but it is time consuming... i guess that i will have to go through it again....


----------



## windowsvista (Dec 23, 2007)

*yes give it a try*


----------



## adarsh (Dec 23, 2007)

A disc shouldn't be necessarily new. I was saying that because I was thinking of a rewritable disc.


----------



## windowsvista (Dec 23, 2007)

yes that can have an effect.


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 24, 2007)

gave try burning dvd using the built in burner..but hell-  it hanged on just making the image - i left it for the whole night but the morning it was same!!

i feel like i am going to reinstall the OS...may that work??


----------



## sameer795 (Dec 26, 2007)

*It worked*

finally my dvd has again started functioning correctly.. i went to do a windows reinstall and after that it worked....but still i dont know why this happened?? maybe the os got a bit faulty, i guess...

well thats it for getting my problem solved, and i thank you all for your advices...this helps me learn


----------

